# canister filter intake and output location



## pyrrolin

when I set up my canister filter I put intake on one end of the tank and output on the other end of the tank.

Then today I saw a diagram of both being on the same side and I saw the logic in it as the output isnt straight down but a horizontal flow. And then I saw a pic here that had both on the same side.

Have I had it wrong the whole time or is it no biggy?

Opinions on what setup is better are welcome. pros/cons of each way?


----------



## Darkblade48

Not really an issue where to place it.

I have two filters on my 90 gallon. One filter's input and output are on opposite sides of the aquarium, while the other has the input and output on the same side.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I do see the logic as the filter output could blow continually clean water into the pump helping to keep the pipes clear and breaking down the crud that gets stuck on the intake tube. I also see the downside because it could push said crud into the aquarium.

Personally I've always set it up on both sides (intake one, output other) I feel as though this creates a natural current in the aquarium.


----------



## Mlevi

I have the intake and spray bar at opposite ends. I find it helps create a flow in my tanks. Personally, I think that if the intake and outflow are at the same end, then it takes away from the capacity of the filter, as a certain percentage of the intake is water that's already clean. Then again, HOB filters have both ends close to each other, and they work, so I don't know. Its just my personal preference to have them at different ends when I can.


Al.


----------



## Riceburner

I've always had them on opposite ends, but if I didn't tear down my last one I was going to move them to the same corner. The output I used pushed water across the top and then it would flow down the far end and get sucked in at that end, so I was thinking having the intake at the same end would be sucking in at the end of a full circle instead of half way. I watched the flow by sprinkling some flake food.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Yup, as stated its really all personal preference in the end. Set it up, check the current and reset it if you're unpleased with what you see


----------

